# Kein Internet möglich Bitte um Hilfe



## buy (24. Dezember 2004)

Hallo und frohes Weihnachtsfest,

Mein Problem ist, das ich kein Zugang zum Internet mehr bekomme.
Ich bin über einen Router online.

Router Config

DHCP ist deaktiviert es wurden feste IPs vergeben.
Router Firewall ist aktiviert.
Router Model SMC VBR7004

Rechner 1. WinXP Pro SP1 Desktop Rechner
Rechner 2. WinXP Pro SP1 Laptop

Mit dem Rechner 1 komme ich einfach nicht mehr online.
Netzwerk funktioniert ohne Problem, ich komme von Rechner 1 auch nicht auf denn Router ich habe versucht denn Router und Rechner 2 anzupingen dies wahr erfolgreich Rechner 2 läuft damit komme ich auch online.

Ich habe auch schon die Treiber aktualisiert bringt auch nichts ich komme einfach nicht weiter.

Auf Rechner 1 habe ich auch Apache dieser läst sich auch nicht mehr starten
Es wird einfach alles was ins Internet will oder Internet benötigt geblock.

Ein Wurm oder Virus kann es nicht sein das das System erst neu ausgesetzt wurde

Ich hoffe es kann mir einer weiter helfen.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Alex Duschek (24. Dezember 2004)

Lass mal automatische IP Adressen vom DHCP vergeben,wär jetzt mein erster Vorschlag.An sowas lags bei mir glaub auch mal aber ich weiß es nciht mehr genau,des hat mein Bruder gerichtet.
Vielleicht ist auch gar keine Internetverbindung am Desktoprechner eingerichtet -> in diesem Fall den Verbindungsassistenten benutzen 

Wären jetzt meine ersten 2 Versuche 

EDIT:
Netzwerkkarte bzw WLAN-Karte überprüfen,ob die auch korrekt arbeitet


----------



## buy (25. Dezember 2004)

Hi Ruud Van Nistelrooy

Das mit der Festen IP hatte ich schon immer und hat auch immer funktioniert, und da das Netzwerk geht, und ich mit dem Laptop online komme, welcher auch eine feste IP hat, also kann es da dran nicht liegen.

Das mit der Internetverbindung über denn Assistenten hat auch wenig sinn, da ich über einen Router online bin und wie oben beschrieben komme ich mit meinem Laptop online

eine LAN Verbindung ist vorhanden.

Aber trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe

das Problem ist halt Netzwerk geht aber kein Internet.


----------



## hpvw (25. Dezember 2004)

Hast Du vielleicht irgendwo 'ne Firewall aktiviert?
Oder hast Du irgendwo an den Gateway, DNS oder Proxy-Einstellungen rumgespielt?
Hast Du im Router vielleicht versehentlich eine Black-, bzw. Whitelist oder ähnliche Restriktionen eingerichtet?
Das sind die Sachen, die mir auf die Schnelle einfallen.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## buy (25. Dezember 2004)

Hi hpvw

Ich habe nur dir Firewall im Router auf dem Rechner hab ich keine.
Gateway und DNS ist die IP von Router (ist auf dem Laptop auch so)
Proxy hab ich nicht am laufen

Eine Black-, bzw. Whitelist hab ich im Router nicht aktiviert.

Ich dachte erst es wäre die MAC-Adress Control die ist aber deaktiviert.

Edit:
Hab jetzt noch mal über cmd.exe tracert meine HP aufgerufen das funktioniert der ping auch


----------



## PaleRider (25. Dezember 2004)

@buy,
hast du schon mal versucht dein router zu resetten?
Hat bei mir gewirkt.
wenn gar nichts mehr geht, den pc mal mit Hijackthis überprüfen lassen.
"Ein Wurm oder Virus kann es nicht sein das das System erst neu ausgesetzt wurde"
Diesen Satz habe ich schon öfters gelesen, und hat trotzdem nicht gestimmt.

PaleRider


----------



## buy (25. Dezember 2004)

Hi PaleRider

Das Resten des Routers wahr das Erste, was ich gemacht hatte,
Wurm oder Virus kann eigentlich nicht möglich seine da ich als Zweites mit Norton gescannt habe der hat nichts gefunden (aktuelles Update)

aber meine Geduld wahr am ende da das Problem schon seit gestern Vormittag bestand, hab ich gerade mit Format begonnen und das System neu aufsetzte da am Montag die Arbeit weiter gehen muss

aber eine Lösung zu dem Problem ohne Format würde mich schon interessieren, da Format nicht wirklich die Lösung aller Problem sein kann.


----------



## Alex Duschek (26. Dezember 2004)

Ok,ich versuchs dann mit dem Tipp "Neuste Firmware fürn Router holen"


----------



## buy (27. Dezember 2004)

@Ruud Van Nistelrooy

Ist drauf aber dann rann kann es nicht gelegen haben da ja der laptop ging bzw noch geht


----------

